# Used greens mowers



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm wondering if anyone here just pulled up to a golf course and asked if they had any lawnmowers for sale instead of waiting for auctions? I was driving by a local golf course the other day and saw a few workers walking around, looked to be grounds keepers and I almost pulled over to start a conversation and ask.

I have a reel mower now but I'm not gonna say which one but I'm starting to think it's not going to last as long as I thought. I may just eventually look into buying a used commercial mower since they last many years, like a GM 1000 or 1600. I figure if I bought one local, maybe I can also have it serviced at the same country club/ golf course, or is this just wishful thinking?


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

If it is a public course, just mosey on into the clubhouse and make an inquiry. It isn't going to hurt, most likely the club house staff will not know but the should be able to get you in touch with the right person to talk to, be it the pro or the superintendent. Nothing to lose and no need to feel like you are imposing, if they own the equipment (instead of leasing) they just might be looking to turn the inventory once it has been full depreciated on the books.

Just pick a time when things are slow.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> I have a reel mower now but I'm not gonna say which one but I'm starting to think it's not going to last as long as I thought...


The one listed in your profile field? :lol:

Definitely not unheard of. There have been TLF members who have purchased a reel mower from a local course. It's just not as popular because they don't turn their equipment over as often as some other sources for used greens mowers.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

Be on the lookout for courses that are closing, they let entire fleets of equipment go cheap, especially if its a public course that is sold to a developer.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

cleohioturf said:


> Be on the lookout for courses that are closing, they let entire fleets of equipment go cheap, especially if its a public course that is sold to a developer.


Sadly this is happening far to often. Nine hole course about 2 miles south of me was sold of to be "developed" into housing. Green Meadow (36 holes plus 3 practice holes) is offered up to Amazon to be "developed" into ~ 130 million cubic feet of warehousing (2.6M sq-ft - 50 ft high). About 1 mile north of me. The developer is proposing 9 lane road to service the facility (there are four lanes now, two north , two south, plus a couple of turning lanes into a Walmart, so they are adding three). Beyond the volume of the buildings themselves, the developer wants parking for 800 additional tractor trailers on the site.

So sad to see how developers can quickly ruin communities for profit.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

This is how I found a JD220b from a small neighborhood that had a golf course. When I asked they said they had just bought a triplex and had no use for the walking mower anymore. The HOA board had no ties to it, just trying to free up space so got a great deal. It did however need some work, reel replacement, and a good wash.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

It NEVER hurts to stop and ask. I'm always for talking to folks, even in situations when we're uncomfortable about it. Everybody I know puts their pants on 1 leg at a time.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Kallgren said:


> cleohioturf said:
> 
> 
> > Be on the lookout for courses that are closing, they let entire fleets of equipment go cheap, especially if its a public course that is sold to a developer.
> ...


Small world!! I grew up in Litchfield and played green meadow and whip poor will all the time growing up. I had no idea about the Amazon deal.

That would be a shame if that happened.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

The Horse farm on 3A in Litchfield was sold for "development" into an condominium complex. You might remember the riding pens....the farm a few miles south, up for residential development, Wilson Farm if I recall the name correctly. So sad.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Yep, with expansion of the airport, Passaconaway, just the next link in Amazon taking over.....


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

When I was looking last year, I drove out to 4-5 local courses. The less prestigious were willing to talk, and one of them even had one to sell. He was asking for more than it was worth, given its age, but it was fun just to see what all equipment they were running and to pretend I knew what I was talking about.

It helps to go in the off-season, FWIW. They're too busy during the summer to be talking to folks off the street.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks people……I'll keep this in mind when I'm ready. What would be recommended for mowing between .5"-1". I been mowing at 1" for summer but go down some in fall. I doubt I'll go lower than 1/2".

That probably takes me out of the market for some mowers…..


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> Thanks people……I'll keep this in mind when I'm ready. What would be recommended for mowing between .5"-1". I been mowing at 1" for summer but go down some in fall. I doubt I'll go lower than 1/2".
> 
> That probably takes me out of the market for some mowers…..


GM1600


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

This is how I became good friends with my local greens keeper at a local country club.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Join the club. Hang out in the caddy shack instead of the club locker room. LOL


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

I checked all the local courses, and they either didn't use walk behind or the ones that did was leased. I got mine from a youth golf academy about four hours away. That would be a good Post, One on how far did you drive to pick up your baby, I mean reel.


----------

